# Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?



## Katzengehirn (30. März 2003)

hi leute...

da ich beim matchfischen immer probleme hatte die lange waggler in meiner tasche zu transportieren hab ich mir mal was ausgedacht.....
ich hätte natürlich auch einfach die waggler in einen angelkoffe bzw kasten legen können dann würde das auch gehen aber da ich immer mit dem motorrad zum angeln fahre und da nur umhängetaschen mitnehmen kann is das doch praktisch!
die waggler brechen nich und gehen nicht kaputt...die flasche is nich all zu groß, und man kann gucken was da drin ist!

also was haltet ihr davon?!?
stimmt mal ab...ich mach auch ne umfrage!
 #g
MFG Peter


----------



## JuergenS (30. März 2003)

Irgendwas fehlt da in deinem Beitrag.;+ ;+ ;+ 
Es geht irgendwie um ne Flasche zum Posentransport wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab.Oder worüber sollen wir abstimmen?


ok Jetzt seh ich das Foto.Nix für ungut


----------



## Katzengehirn (30. März 2003)

jo sorry hatte zuerst vergessen es hoch zu laden!
 #g
MFG Peter


----------



## angeltreff (30. März 2003)

Habe mich mal neutral "geumfragt". Idee ist gut, mir persönlich würde aber so eine Flasche zuviel Platz wegnehmen. Posenrohre sind doch nicht teuer.


----------



## Katzengehirn (30. März 2003)

mh ja stimmt schon...teuer sind die nich... aber hier gehts ja auch ums basteln und selberbauen und nich ums kaufen...hehe


----------



## wolle (30. März 2003)

nee,die flasche ist mir zu klobig#h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. März 2003)

Von der Grundidee her nicht schlecht. nur um die Posen wieder herauszukriegen, würde ich aus einer zweiten Flasche noch unten einen Deckel bauen. Ansonsten hast Du ein Problem, wenn da mehr wie 3-4 Posen drin sind.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Katzengehirn (30. März 2003)

@ gerätefetischist 

ja das dachte ich auch zuerst aber stimmt nicht...wenn man die antennen draussen hat kann man die pose seiner wahl festhalten und die andern wieder in die flasche fallen lassen...und dann einfach die pose rausziehen...das geht habs ausprobiert!
 #g
MFG Peter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. März 2003)

Das geht aber auch nur, solange alle Antennen gleichzeitig durch die öffnung passen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rueganer (31. März 2003)

Ich laß mir von meinem Kumpel immer Reste von Plasterohren unterschiedlicher Durchmesser mitbringen, die werden auf entsprechende Länge gebracht, eine Seite wird zugeklebt, Styroporpolster reinlegen, verschließen mit alten Korken oder Gummikappen, die Rohre werden dann beschriftet, Gewicht etc. und schick is, keine Fummelei und seit dem is mir auch nichts mehr zerbrochen.


----------



## Truttafriend (31. März 2003)

Nee das ist irgenwie nicht das wahre.
Besorg Dir doch mal Futterale von großen Bohrern (ich meine größer 30mm). Z.B. in einer Schlosserei fragen, oder auf dem Bau. Oft sind HILTI-Bohrer in großen, zweiteiligen Futteralen. Die sind rasterbar zusammenschiebar. Wäre mein Favorit.#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. März 2003)

Die Posen schlackern beim Transport in der Flasche und gehen dadurch mit der Zeit kaputt. Gute und große Posenrohre gibt es z.B. bei Moritz. Die größten(bis 50cm)  kosteten mal 3,-DM. Laß sie jetzt 2-2,50 e kosten!


----------



## Franky (31. März 2003)

Was haltet ihr von 50 mm PET-Rohr (Sanitärbedarf)? Ein gegeneinanderschlackern der Posen sollte mit Polierwatte, die man da mit reinstopft zu verhindern sein - und wer braucht schon mehr als 5 - 7 Waggler gleichzeitig???  Stopfen sollten sich dafür auch einfach fertigen lassen...


----------



## Mühle (31. März 2003)

Ich nehm die Packung von ner leeren, ausgewaschenen Pringles-Packung, innen mit Mossgummi ausgekleidet. Da geht nix kaputt und die Posen riechen auch noch verführerisch! 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Borgon (31. März 2003)

@Mühle:War der Stoff so gut oder so schlecht(Gesichtsausdruck und Nasenverziehen auf Avatar):q :q  ,konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen:q #h


----------



## Mühle (31. März 2003)

@ Borgon

Tja, wenn ich das bloß noch wüßte...:q :q :q Allzu gut wird er nicht gewesen sein.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Wedaufischer (31. März 2003)

@Mühle:

Deinem Avatar nach zu urteilen, waren die Pringles aber schon etwas länger über dem Verfallsdatum.  

Sorry, couldn't resist. :q :q :m


----------



## Case (4. April 2003)

Sehr sperrig, diese Sache.
Mich wundert's sowiso was für ein Geraffel manche Angler mit sich rumschleppen. Hab mir vor mindestens 10 Jahren aus Brettern einer Orangenkiste meine Angelschachtel zusammengeschraubt.  33x15x7,5cm. Und da passt wirklich ALLES rein was ich für einen Angeltag benötige. Je nach Saison wird der Inhalt ausgewechselt. Ich bin aber jederzeit vom Stichling bis zum Hecht für alles gerüstet.  Nur meine Kunstköder sind in einer Extrabox. Und die ist auch nicht besonders groß. 

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2003)

Moin,

Posen in´ner leeren Buddel finde ich... naja, eben nicht sooo der Bringer.

@Case: grad sehe ich zum ersten Mal Dein neues Avatar, endlich ein "Frisur-Verwandter, auch keine Kohle mehr für den Friseur:q ?
Deine Kiste mag ja zweckmäßig sein, aber versuche damit mal zum Brandungsangeln zu gehn, ich stelle mir grad vor wie Beach-Buddy, Dreibein und Brandungspeitschen darin verschwinden:q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Case (9. April 2003)

Michael

Nönö.. zum Friseur kann man nur im Mai gehen... und da hatte ich die letzten Jahre keine Zeit. Und dieses Jahr wirds auch wieder knapp... ich seh das schon..:q 

Du solltest mich mal beim Brandungsangeln sehen..naja.. lasen wir das


Case


----------



## muddyliz (20. April 2003)

*Posenrohr selbst bauen*

Nimm doch einfach die Pappe von Alurollen. Hinten und vorn eine Filmdose drauf und schon ist das Rohr fertig. Näheres unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Genau. Posenrohr. Gibts bereits, kost ca. 2 Euro.


----------



## Strandwanderer (7. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Ich finde auch das Flaschen einfach zu viel Platz brauchen, ich habe Posenrohre früher immer aus Elektro "KuPa-Rohr" (Kunststoffpanzerrohr) gebaut. Das bekommst du bei deinem Elektriker um die Ecke oder im Baumarkt. Wenn du eine Originalstange kaufen willst (2-3m je nach Hersteller) kannst du sie dir selber in der gewünschten Länge abschneiden. Für Winkelpickerspitzen etwas länger... 
Um die Rohre auch verschließen zu können brauchst du nur noch zwei leere Fotofilmdosen. Bei einer schneidest du den Boden ab (für oben) und dann wird das passende Rohr (evtl. die Filmdosen mit in den Baumarkt nehmen) damit verschlossen. Einen Streifen Klebeband und ein Rohr ist sogar Wasserdicht). Bei Bedarf stelle ich dir mal ein Foto ein.
Viel Spaß beim basteln! #6


----------



## Forellenudo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Ich würde die noch mit Limo auffüllen,da haste immer noch was zu trinken wenn nichts beißt :m 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Frede (7. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

mann saeit ihr alle fies!!! Ist doch ne gute idee


----------



## cocco (7. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

...also für mich wäre die Sache mit der Flasche auch nichts! Da bekommt man ja viel mehr Pfand, als dass es was besonderes bringt!
Sorry, jedoch gibt es da auf jeden Fall bessere Möglichkeiten.

Jedoch Hut ab! Einfallen würde mir das nie und nimmer!!!


----------



## Bondex (8. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Also meien Schaumstoffposen, Stachelschweinposen oder Plastikposen aus dickem Plastik brechen sowieso nicht. Aber wenn ich mal einen filigranen Waggler am Fluß finde, dann stecke ich ihn beim nächsten Mal zum provisorischen Schutz in eine vorbeischwimmende Pandflasche. Beim Watangeln habe ich bestimmt kein Posenrohr dabei und zu Hause freue ich mich dann auch noch über das Pfand   vielleicht kaufe ich mir davon dann ein Posenrohr :m    :q  :m  #v  #h


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Hier mal ein Tip für Wobblerbauer:
Drehbare Fliegenbindestöcke erleichtern das Finish von Wobblern oder das Auftragen von Epoxy ungemein. Einfach den Wobblerrohling an der Öse einspannen und wärend des Drehens das Epoxi auftragen. Auch Lackiern ist jetzt einfacher.
Oh das gehört hier ja gar nicht her, Tschuldigung


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Ich habe die Idee mal für gut befunden, obwohl ich Posenrohre auch vorziehe.
Aber gerade für den kleinen geldbeutel finde ich die Idee #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> mann saeit ihr alle fies!!! Ist doch ne gute idee


Das hat doch nix mit fies zu tun #d 
Es wurde nach Meinungen gefragt und die werden hier bekanntgegeben  |bla:


----------



## Basi8811 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Ist zwar ne gute Idee, aber wir würden uns einfach ein/mehrere Posenrohre holen.
Die sind noch besser.

Also ich finde es nicht so toll, aber alle Ideen fangen klein an und werden größer.


----------



## sebastian (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

weltbewegend find ichs nicht ich mein gibt ja schon so kunststoffröhren für schwimmer aber es ist halt eine billige alternative !


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Wer kramt denn so olle Threads noch raus ?
Katzengehirn ist doch schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr hier und seine Ideen ...... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube, er hatte mal einen Thread eröffnet, wie man nachts am besten mit dem Kescher Ratten fängt  :q  :q  :q 

P.S.
Er hat mich dann mal gebeten, ihn zum Boardie-Treffen am Rhein mizunehmen.
Hab ich gemacht und 150 km Umweg gemacht !
Sein Dankeschön: "Kannst du mir noch die Angelsachen in den Keller bringen, ich bin müde " !!!!!

Nikmark


----------



## sebastian (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

*gg*


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

ist zu globig ! und hoffentlich nicht aus Glas ...


----------



## soeketroete (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Ist allerhöchstens ne Notlösung...


----------



## lemmi 4711 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

ist für mich leider etwas zu voluminös.würde kleinere varieante vorziehen


----------



## Timmy (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kramt denn so olle Threads noch raus ?
> Katzengehirn ist doch schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr hier und seine Ideen ...... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaube, er hatte mal einen Thread eröffnet, wie man nachts am besten mit dem Kescher Ratten fängt  :q  :q  :q
> ...


 
      Ich schmeiß mich weg|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
      Wie hast Du reagiert? Hat er einen Fahrtkostenanteil bezahlt?
      Fast schade,daß der weg ist!|supergri
 Gruß,Timmy|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Martin (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Hallo!
Wenn Du jetzt noch Selter reinfüllst, hast Du etwas zu trinken und die Posen kommen von allein hoch!
Und Sie klappern nicht aneinander!
MfG ich


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



			
				Onkel Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wenn Du jetzt noch Selter reinfüllst, hast Du etwas zu trinken und die Posen kommen von allein hoch!
> Und Sie klappern nicht aneinander!
> MfG ich


 
Wo er recht hat , hat er recht |kopfkrat


----------



## NnEoN (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Also wenn es ums selberbasteln geht würde ich die Version mit den Sanitätsrohren und oder der Pringles-Packung bevorzugen. Insbesondere die Idee mit der Chipspackung werde ich "kosten".:m 

Aber die nun wirklich günstigen Posenköcher sind reißen wirklich nicht das Loch in die Krokodillederbörse.#c 

Grundsätzlich aber gute Idee, nur glaube ich auch, dass die Posen aufgrund der bebrenzten Menge und der bauchigen Form der Flasche recht häufig gegeneinanderschlagen und auf Dauer Schaden nehmen. Insbesondere wenn mit einem Krad zum Fischen gefahren wird.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Find ich nicht so gut wie die anderen gesagt haben schlackert alles hin und her das kostet Substanz. Posenrohre gibt es wie Sand am Meer und kosten nicht die Welt. Ich motze mir die Rohre nur noch mit Dämmplatten auf wo ich die Kiele und die Antellen fixieren kann.


----------



## bastelberg (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Holla Bastelkollegen,
ich nehm für solche "Patienten" PVC-Rohr. Bekommt man beim G-W-S-Mann. Als Dekel nehm ich leere Filmdosen, die man auch gratis im Fotoladen bekommt. Das PVC-Rohr ist sehr stabil und nimmt weniger Platz wech als so'ne Flasche.


----------



## Skorpion (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Hab den Thread mal überflogen und gut gelacht bei manchen Postings,
aber das hier ist der HIT: 




			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat mich dann mal gebeten, ihn zum Boardie-Treffen am Rhein mizunehmen.
> Hab ich gemacht und 150 km Umweg gemacht !
> Sein Dankeschön: "Kannst du mir noch die Angelsachen in den Keller bringen, ich bin müde " !!!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kramt denn so olle Threads noch raus ?
> Katzengehirn ist doch schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr hier und seine Ideen ...... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaube, er hatte mal einen Thread eröffnet, wie man nachts am besten mit dem Kescher Ratten fängt :q :q :q
> ...


 
*Wie lange sich solche Threads hier halten...*
*aber das hier ist natürlich auch einen eigenen Thread wert...*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=17570
*Ich hätte ihm die Angelsachen aufs Dach geworfen....#d *

*Gruß Andy*


----------



## Katzengehirn (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

so erstmal tag zusammen...

also ich finds witzig was ich über google nicht alles über mich erfahre...
im gamer forum gibt jemand meine handynummer weiter, woanders steht das ich tot bin und hier wird über mich gelästert...ganz toll jungs  #d 



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> Sein Dankeschön: "Kannst du mir noch die Angelsachen in den Keller bringen, ich bin müde " !!!!!
> 
> Nikmark




^^ das das so nicht gewesen ist wissen wir beide, oder?
was soll dann sowas hier?
als ob ich mich nicht bedankt habe... #q  leute die mich kennen wissen das ich mir nicht zu fein bin zum danke sagen und das auch mache, war es nicht eher so das ich dich gefragt habe wieviel spritgeld du jetzt von mir bekommst und du gesagt hast du willst nichts?!?

naja eigentlich muss ich mich ja nicht mehr rechtfertigen, habe mit dem anglerboard ja eh nix mehr zu tun da angeln nicht mehr mein no. 1 hobby ist.

aber naja 

bis dann

MFG Peter


----------



## nikmark (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

So jung und schon so vergesslich  #d  #d  #d 

Nikmark


----------



## Katzengehirn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

na so jung bist du nu auch wieder nicht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Taugt ja durchaus für die Praxis, also hab ich mal für gut abgestimmt.
Aber ich persönlich bau mir keine Posenrohre aus irgendwelchen Packungen oder so,
weil die Dinger bei meinem Angelhändler in verstellbarer Größe so um die achtzig Cent kosten - ist in meinen Augen keine Relation.
Aber wems Spaß macht - warum nicht?


----------



## Seelachs (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Posenkoffer aus Holz, so wie sie halt immer käuflich angeboten werden nachgebaut.
Vor allen Dingen sind sie wirklich geschützt und die Posenkiste passt in meine Setzkeschertasche.
Ich denke mal das bei deinen Flschentransport die Schwimmer aneinander schlagen und dabei doch der eine oder andere einen Lackabplatzer behommt. 
Ich habe Posen die nicht gerade billig sind, da möchte ich so etwas vermeiden.
Aber so als Notlösung -nicht schlecht-.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*

Oh, in der Tat ist Thread ziemlich angestaubt...hatte ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Skorpion (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



> Ich denke mal das bei deinen Flschentransport die Schwimmer aneinander schlagen und dabei doch der eine oder andere einen Lackabplatzer behommt.



Genau so siehts aus #6 `Posen sind schon teuer genug, da kann man auch mal ein paar Euros für einen Vernünftigen Schutz ausgeben.
So eine Flasche wäre nichts für mich, nichts halbes und  nichts ganzes #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr davon? Is das ne gute Idee?*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, in der Tat ist Thread ziemlich angestaubt...hatte ich nicht gesehen.



Immerhin fast genau 2 Jahre danach, so mit 2003/4/5 komm ich auch immer noch durcheinander!  |supergri


----------

